# PubMed- Functional bowel disorders in pregnancy: effect on quality of life, evaluation and management.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Functional bowel disorders in pregnancy: effect on quality of life, evaluation and management.*

Acta Obstet Gynecol Scand. 2014 May 24;

Authors: Johnson P, Mount K, Graziano S

Abstract
OBJECTIVE: To characterize functional bowel disorders in a population of pregnant women, evaluating effects on quality of life, management and follow-up.
DESIGN: Prospective cohort SETTING: University center, United States.
POPULATION: Women in the first trimester (n=104).
METHODS: After enrollment evaluations, measures were repeated in the third trimester. Overall bowel function was assessed using the Rome III Questionnaire for Functional Bowel Disorders. Quality of life symptoms were assessed with the Irritable Bowel Syndrome Quality of Life Measure. Physician documentation of bowel symptoms and subsequent treatment in pregnancy were ascertained by retrospective chart review.
MAIN OUTCOME MEASURE: Quality of life in first trimester.
RESULTS: A majority (75%) of the women at the first trimester evaluation reported having one or more functional bowel disorders. The overall quality of life status was rated highly functional, with a total average score of 94.9. Of the 75 patients reporting functional bowel disorders, only 18 (24%) were identified in the medical record. Overall documentation of any bowel function was identified in the majority (64%) of cases. Most commonly no discussion of treatment was documented, while follow-up was recorded in only 27% of women with dysfunction.
CONCLUSIONS: Nearly three-quarters of women in the first trimester report symptoms consistent with functional bowel disorders. Overall quality of life measures are highly rated. There is a discrepancy between what women report regarding bowel dysfunction and what is documented by providers within the medical record. This article is protected by copyright. All rights reserved.

PMID: 24862106 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

